# Airbrushing Classes



## ackmac (Feb 20, 2012)

I needed a little input about which airbrush system is the best and which classes I should look into. I have heard a lot of mixed reviews about Dinair. I was planning on taking the 2 day class they offer. Also I keep hearing that people have had trouble with the machine after a few trys so I was looking into the OCC machine.


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2012)

Neither, go with an Iwata system. Iwata is by far the industry leader in airbrush equipment.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

OCC was carrying Sparmax - at the time of this thread, I order this system from them, which is pretty good. 

  	I wouldn't go with Dinair if you are going professional.  Try Temptu or OCC - they now carry Grex system, which is also pretty nice.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 5, 2012)

Update for me. I now have the Temptu compressor and I'm in love with it!! Woohoo!  I still have my sparmax as a back up.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh and also, I took the intro to airbrush and the bridal airbrush classes with Temptu and it was so worth it.


----------

